# costs of Morocco 2008 trip



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Details of Morocco 2008 trip

Campsites on outward/inward journey through France and Spain, Morocco plus 16 nights enforced stay in Nerja due to hospital appointment on return leg 

Ferry Dover-Calais-Dover free from Tesco vouchers

Ferry Algeciras-Cueta-Algeciras €199.00

Cost €173.00
Extra nights x 16 160.00
Camping in Morocco 12 nights 72.00
Guardian camping in Morocco 10 nights 20.00

Total cost of camping €425.00

Total mileage in mainland Europe 3657
Total mileage in Morocco 1550

Total mileage 5207

Total fuel used 220 Galls. / lts.1015

Average m.p.g. 24

Guardian camping is 20DH for 24hrs. the ones 
we used were extremely safe.

Campsites in Morocco averaged 60DH p.n.
Exchange rate was 11.5 DH to €1

All sites we stayed at had electric from around 6amp.
Any sites not already on the campsite database will
be added shortly.

I will upload the pictures later.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Morocco*

Evening Bob

Thanks for the useful info and mileages etc.

Looking forward to the pics.

Russell


----------

